# OH finger grips



## Harris Chan (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been reading from Chris Hardwick's OH tutorial at speedcubing.com, and i guess you guys can talk about the OH grips/finger tricks here!

While using the left hand to do OH, I can't easily do U with the index finger pushing the face...dunno why--is my finger too short? lol


----------



## tenderchkn (Apr 30, 2007)

Dan Dzoan told me, "It's awkward at first, but it's essential to being fast." I don't have anything to add.


----------



## pjk (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, yeah, if you solve with your left hand, doing a U turn by pushing does seem hard at first. I am still very slow OH (55 sec avg or so) but U turns are becoming quicker for me, and at first it seemed really hard. I solve with my left hand. I think the main thing that would help me and others is to see a bunch of 1 handed finger tricks done on video slow, then fast, which will allow us to see how to do them exactly. Explaining is sometimes hard to do.


----------



## dChan (May 1, 2007)

I heard that it is supposedly easier to turn U with the left hand right off the bat. It's not, but it isn't hard either. Just practice. I am right handed and it took me a lot of practice to turn U' fast enough/ So you have the same problem but just mirrored. So practice, practoce, [ractice...


----------



## gillesvdp (May 1, 2007)

Can people really do that ?

I mean, I average sub22 OH and here are all the moves that I can do with my right hand :

U
R & R'
L & L'
D'

and that's it !
so you guys think I should practice doing U' moves ?

Gilles


----------



## doubleyou (May 7, 2007)

well if you can do R and R'. then you can also make a cube rotation and do U'. its faster than a regrip, so I guess you should go pratice
and get a sub 20 avg 

btw. with a 'little' practice you can also get U' by bending your gripping fingers and flick U' with your ring finger..


----------



## gillesvdp (May 7, 2007)

I am sorry but I really cannot see how you can do a U' move with the ring finger.

Maybe if you solve with your left hand (and even in this case, it seems very impossible to me), but with the right hand...that looks really impossible. 

Could you explain plz ?
thanks 

Gilles


----------



## KJiptner (May 7, 2007)

Tilt the cube with z' so that it becomes kinda L'.


----------



## doubleyou (May 10, 2007)

exactly! 
after tilting Z'. then it should be logical how to U' with the ring finger. 
tip: the finger goes beyond the corner before flicking.


----------



## Rama (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gillesvdp_@May 1 2007, 06:23 AM
> * so you guys think I should practice doing U' moves ?
> 
> Gilles *


 I use my left hand

I do:

L & L'
U & U'
R & R'
D

I think you are right Gilles, but an extra boost is allways good I believe...

Sub 23 average for me (just once, usually 23 -24)


----------



## Lofty (Dec 30, 2007)

I like reviving old threads, I'm now at the spot Rama was 6 months ago 
What I actually revived it for:
Harris talks loads about japanese finger tricks and I do like them very much so these are the moves I can do and what I am planning on adding.
R & R' with pinky
L & L' with index and slight cube rotation
U & U' Also with index
D & D' with pinky
F with thumb
I am thinking off adding F' with thumb and instead of doing a U push do a U flick with the back of the index finger similar to the R' flick with the back of the pinky. I think the using the flick and the push could be faster by picking which one to use by the surrounding moves.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 30, 2007)

Lofty said:


> I like reviving old threads, I'm now at the spot Rama was 6 months ago
> What I actually revived it for:
> Harris talks loads about japanese finger tricks and I do like them very much so these are the moves I can do and what I am planning on adding.
> R & R' with pinky
> ...



F with the thumb?  gah...I don't like that...I prefer not to do F moves OH, but when I have to, I use my index...

how would that "U flick" be? back of index at FLU, and flick? that seems kinda bad do me


----------



## Lofty (Dec 30, 2007)

Yea I mainly only do F's in R and T perms and few OLL's
and yes that is how I would do the U, I do it when i am just going slow OH never at full speed. I just want to get the maximum dexterity and possibilities for turns out of all my fingers.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol, I saw that "U flick" thing by Nakajima at WC, and thought it was the Japanese trade mark because I'd never seen any other OH cubers do it, until now.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 31, 2007)

Also I like symmetry. This is symmetric to R' with pinky in my mind lol. I think I saw it from Tomy in his videos also in the other finger trick video you posted from Momonga.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 31, 2007)

could you make a video, Lofty?

I'm trying it and...well...seems...unpractical


----------



## Lofty (Dec 31, 2007)

uploading 
I put a slow solve in the video and tried to use the flick I ended up using it two times tops...
Edit:you can check my youtube in a few minutes, I'm going out to a bonfire before it will finish processing.


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 31, 2007)

I find it hard to do U with my left hand as well. I guess it would be easier if you had a cube you would only solve with one hand. That way you can make it super loose, but still not risk popping.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 1, 2008)

I have been practicing the U flick more and it can make for some pretty fluid movements between U' R or R' then U. Since with the U' flick your finger is already there to just flick the other way.


----------



## Morley (Jan 14, 2008)

When I was first starting OH I watched a few videos to figure out how to do the moves and thats the way I remember seeing some on do U. Now I have always used my index finger to flick U. So if I ever get fast I'll upload some videos.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, you must have been watching the Japanese cubers.
I don't use it 100% but I have now integrated it into my normal bag of fingertricks so I use it in real solves now.


----------



## Jai (Jan 15, 2008)

For U(/ U' for right-hand OH) with your index, I find using the tip of your finger is easier. I'm pretty comfortable with it, in 2H, I use a left index U push for the second U in Sune (R U R' *U* R U2 R') so that I can do the whole algo in one movement, and it gets me times around 0.5


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone knows how to take a U' with the rigth hand? I am trying to take my finger at the corner: BUR and press it, but it is just going around 85 degrees, I guess.. The point is, it isn't going 90 degrees.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 18, 2008)

Just read our talk about U with the left hand and mirror it.
Your choices are:
Push like you are
Finger at FRU and move the finger back to RBU


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe you should watch this video: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1748

It might be useful, to get the U' fully around, to bend your finger(s) that are gripping the cube on the B face, as he shows in the video.


----------



## malcolm (Jan 20, 2008)

How do i do f turns? I do f' with left index but can't do f.. I use left hand.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 20, 2008)

lower case f like a double layer turn?
You don't.


----------



## magicsquares (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm.. It's kinda hard to explain the F for left hand.. If your finger is long enough, try using your index finger(nail part) to push the UFL corner to do an F turn.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 20, 2008)

This is so hard! My ring finger is bleeding. And my thumb is on the same way. The bit of my finger that is bleeding is that part that is close to the nail. When I do R moves with my ring finger on my left hand, it felt like it's burning. And when I do U' moves it is the same with my thumb, cause when I hold in the center in the front with my thumb, and do U' moves it is hurting my thumb. I can't take brakes cause I am soon going to compete.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 20, 2008)

haha! So I am not the only one to make my finger that turns R bleed from so much use! I would suggest at least a day off. Work or F2L or 2H or something if you are like me and can't stop the cube as a whole for a day.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 20, 2008)

Lofty said:


> haha! So I am not the only one to make my finger that turns R bleed from so much use! I would suggest at least a day off. Work or F2L or 2H or something if you are like me and can't stop the cube as a whole for a day.



Lol... But do you know how to turn it on a way that makes me not bleed? That would be great If I knew that, cause I don't wanna bleed evry day. Another thing, since it is around a month till I compete, could you say If I shuold use my right hand or left hand? I am a rigth-handed guy, and can do it sub 1 min. I can do more moves with my left, but it isn't fast like my rigth hand. I always dropping the cube if I try to do those moves with my rigth hand. But those moves are making me bleed. Those moves are:

Left hand: R (ring finger) U (index finger, pushing the ULB corner)
Rigth hand: L' (ring finger) U' (index finger, pushing the URB corner)


----------



## Lofty (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmm... those are not the moves that make me bleed... I wear away the skin on the back of the finger from doing R'..
Anyway pick whatever hand you feel best with... I can't really decide for you.
And as for the bleeding eventually you will build up a caluse (sp?)


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2008)

Callous.....


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 22, 2008)

What's best: Doing U with pressing UBL corner, or ULF corner. And is it a big difference? By the way, it is not a R' move after, because I know ULB is best on that.
(I am talking about left hand)


----------



## Morley (Jan 22, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> What's best: Doing U with pressing UBL corner, or ULF corner. And is it a big difference? By the way, it is not a R' move after, because I know ULB is best on that.
> (I am talking about left hand)


I started out doing it with the UFL corner so I can hardly push the UBL corner. I would say, do whatever feels more comfortable. If you are still not sure, I think pushing the UBL corner is more common so possibly better. Like I said though I can hardly do that and I only will if it is followed by a R' move.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 22, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> What's best: Doing U with pressing UBL corner, or ULF corner. And is it a big difference? By the way, it is not a R' move after, because I know ULB is best on that.
> (I am talking about left hand)



yes...


----------



## alexc (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that for a left handed U turn it all depends on the alg. If the the alg has U R', pushing LBU would be best. If the alg is like U R, it probably would be better to do the FLU flick. 

I've actually started using the FLU flick more and I think it is better for executing certain algs.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 22, 2008)

New question!! Now for the R R' moves. After I watched Lofty doing those moves with his pink finger, I tried to do the same. Since I am thirteen it was a kind of hard, wich means to short finger (The R' move was hard). So I tried my ring finger. It was a kind of better, the move R felt much more comfortable. But the R' wasn't better. Didn't reach the FRD corner, because of trying to continue with holding my index finger in ULB corner. If I take my index finger and make the R', it will take too long time. The question is: How in the world I am going to take the R' move fast?


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 17, 2008)

No one knows?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2008)

hmmm some how I overlooked your question sorry. 
there are advantages and disadvantages to using the different fingers. (I think I will add this to my site. Maybe talk to Jason more about it).
He is very fast and uses his ring finger to do the R move and his index finger to do the R' so you can be near sub-20 and this. But Tomy who is possibly the fastest in the world uses his ring finger for both R and R'
For me the R' with my pinky did feel uncomfortable at first but you get used to it with some practice, Now it is natural to me.
In one of these OH threads we compared finger size so maybe you can compare your hand size to that or do you have a video?


----------



## Rama (Feb 17, 2008)

I use my pointer finger for the R' but I will practise the R' move with the pinky now.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 17, 2008)

Tomy uses his ring finger for both R and R', and the pointer for R' sometimes...

I don't know, but it doesn't really fits me (the ring R')...


----------



## Lofty (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought you already were practicing it Rama? It is so amazing once you get used to it. I suppose all OH finger grips/tricks have their pro's and con's tho.


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I hate having to reach around. I have short fat stubby fingers, but, I dunno, I'm really starting to get consistent sub-40 times now. So I guess I'm doing something right. I normally use my pinky, but I quite often use my index finger because I don't trust my pinky strength too much. I've tried to use my ring finger a bit more lately as well, and that's actually gone quite well, but it is very restricted because I have to bring my hand around a bit...


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 18, 2008)

Lofty said:


> hmmm some how I overlooked your question sorry.
> there are advantages and disadvantages to using the different fingers. (I think I will add this to my site. Maybe talk to Jason more about it).
> He is very fast and uses his ring finger to do the R move and his index finger to do the R' so you can be near sub-20 and this. But Tomy who is possibly the fastest in the world uses his ring finger for both R and R'
> For me the R' with my pinky did feel uncomfortable at first but you get used to it with some practice, Now it is natural to me.
> In one of these OH threads we compared finger size so maybe you can compare your hand size to that or do you have a video?



no, I don't have a video..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 22, 2008)

I average about 10 seconds slower when I use my left hand.

But, my problem with both hands, is I use my thumb too much.


----------

